# Black slime algae?



## Kctoy1 (Jul 16, 2020)

I have setup a 15gal fluval flex, planted tank, it has cycled. I added dragon stone and attached Java moss. After a few weeks I started noticing this black slime algae? That's the best way I can describe it. I know shrimp are very hard to keep but I'm wondering if this black slime has anything to do with them dying?


----------



## 808style (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe some kind of cyanobacteria?


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

Looks like BBA from my view of the photo.

Provide as much of the following as possible, and we can give some guidance. The more info provided, the better we can resond.

- Light (make & model): ideally, PAR and PUR reading at the substrate and photoperiod?
- CO2 setup (if any) and, if you inject CO2, what is the CO2 ppm level and how is it measured?
- Current NO3, PO4, GH, KH, pH and TDS readings and which test kits are used for each?
- What you are dosing (product and quantity) and how often?
- Substrate type and how long has it been in place?
- What is your filter setup?
- Cleaning regimen (filter and water change frequency and amount)?
- Circulation: surface rippling and are all plants gently moving from top to bottom?
- What is your water source and do you use a water softener?


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Cyanobacteria is what I see. Blue/green algae isn’t always blue/green, it can vary by mineral content or light spectrum. 

Good example of blue/green algae that’s closer to black.


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

DaveKS said:


> Cyanobacteria is what I see. Blue/green algae isn’t always blue/green, it can vary by mineral content or light spectrum.


I considered that, but couldn't load the photo to get a closer look. I can't see any along or under the substrate. Is it there?

@Kctoy1, can you take some out and tell us if it has an odor?


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Deanna said:


> I considered that, but couldn't load the photo to get a closer look. I can't see any along or under the substrate. Is it there?
> 
> @Kctoy1, can you take some out and tell us if it has an odor?


Yep, that annoys the crap out of me too. Only way I could pull up full res pic was looking at page source at work and getting the image address to go to. Trying to load up those images on my iPad at home through forum software went nowhere. 

But anyway, the Cyanobacteria seems limited to areas/crevices on rock where java moss on front blocks flow and probably current in tank just flows past it. Dead zones in those crevices where moss is probably trapping organics and also has a less than optimal oxygenated water penetration. I hate java moss, it’s detritus trap. 

I’d take turkey baster and suck up all that slime algae and then use baster to blow out those crevices, OP will probably get flush of precipitates when he blows into those crevices. It really can’t be anything else, the plants at bottom and other parts of tank look fairly healthy. Might need to back off on light intensity just slightly.


----------



## eethomp (Jul 20, 2020)

Looks like a mat of cyanobacteria to me too. As well as cleaning it up, check nitrates. One of the triggers is a fert imbalance with almost no nitrates because BGA can fix atmospheric nitrogen.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

eethomp said:


> Looks like a mat of cyanobacteria to me too. As well as cleaning it up, check nitrates. One of the triggers is a fert imbalance with almost no nitrates because BGA can fix atmospheric nitrogen.


Yep, that type of localized cyano has me looking what’s beneath it, cyano has a symbiotic nitrogen fixing algae component, if it’s florishing you have to look what’s behind that top layer. A turkey baster and a few puffs in right spot could clear it up.


----------

